# ls1 maggie



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Was wondering what resulsts I would get with my mods with a maggie 112.I'm pickin one up used for $3,000 from a friend of mine who upgraded to the 122.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

440-450rwhp approx if it has the stock pullies on it.


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Sep 17, 2010)

That would be nice!


----------

